# Side spoilers for caddy mk1



## RoniTuning (Apr 4, 2015)

Hi all. I have seen side spoilers mounted on caddy mk1s like the 1jz japcrap caddy mk1. Just tryna figure out where I can get a set of those or if it can be hand made?


----------

